
Unifyo: Post Mortem - ca98am79
https://medium.com/@benfwirtz/unifyo-post-mortem-ba205ef05cc6
======
bbody
Awesome article, I wrote an analysis on it here
[http://www.mystartup.fail/post/113718426290/unifyo-post-
mort...](http://www.mystartup.fail/post/113718426290/unifyo-post-mortem-
analaysis)

